# Old Master Bug List.



## Michael Morris

Help me compile a master list of things to fix folks.  If someone would go through the threads of this forum and dig up any issue that I never posted a 'fixed' response to it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Crothian

Do you want all the bugs in the review area too?


----------



## Michael Morris

I want all bugs from anywhere on the site.


----------



## hong

A coupla bugs that appear with Firefox 2:

- The centred text in the 4E infobox at the top of each page isn't consistently centred. The list of latest updates is on the left side of the box, instead of the centre.

- The 4E info page (http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=4e) always appears in the default black-background style, regardless of the style chosen.


----------



## Morrus

hong said:
			
		

> - The 4E info page (http://www.enworld.org/index.php?page=4e) always appears in the default black-background style, regardless of the style chosen.




That's not a bug - I did that deliberately because the "highlight text in an appropriate colour according to the background" function (i.e. the {hq}hq vB tag{/hq}) only works on vBulletin pages, and  that page is a straight html dump (unlike, say, the news page, which is a vBulletin page in a custom format).  I needed to highlight certain text, was aware that whatever colour I chose, somebody would have a style selected which would make that text practically invisible, so decided to lock it to the one style.


----------



## hong

Fair enough. I'm surprised you had to do a manual hack to get that page up, though. Isn't that what CMSes and newfangled stuff like that is for, though? I know nothing about this, I'm just a poor statistician.


----------



## Morrus

hong said:
			
		

> Fair enough. I'm surprised you had to do a manual hack to get that page up, though. Isn't that what CMSes and newfangled stuff like that is for, though? I know nothing about this, I'm just a poor statistician.




Yeah.  But the version of the CMS we're using is so out of date, it's almost laughable.  I don't think there's one part of this website that doesn't need updating by a few years!


----------



## Crothian

For my reviewer e-mail, I'd like it changed to chrisgath at gmail dot com.  The one listed hasn't been functional for a while.


----------



## Crothian

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=204247

some people can't post reviews


----------



## Blackrat

Just noticed that the EN World Rules page is down. Gives a 404.


----------



## Hawklord

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Just noticed that the EN World Rules page is down. Gives a 404.





Non of the functions under Help seem to be working:

I get: 


Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /http/global.php on line 73

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /global.php on line 393

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions.php on line 2292

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/faq.php on line 29


whenever I select any of the options.


----------



## Rokes

I get a similar message when trying to download a thread:


Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /http/global.php on line 73

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /global.php on line 393

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions.php on line 2292

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /http/global.php:73) in /dt.php on line 99

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /http/global.php:73) in /dt.php on line 100

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /http/global.php:73) in /dt.php on line 103

Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /http/global.php:73) in /dt.php on line 104


----------



## diaglo

when i hit to view who has posted to a thread i get:

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /http/global.php on line 73

Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /global.php on line 393

Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /includes/functions.php on line 2292

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37


----------



## Nyaricus

Didn't see the sticky, but here's a thread which I just posted in:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=209736

I keep getting error messages for stuff like trying to view my CS status


----------



## Victim

Viewing the post breakdown of a thread produces the following error message:



> Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37




The error occured in several of the subforums (I tested 4e, Playing the Game, and Talking the Talk only, and got the error in all) and in both IE and Firefox.


----------



## Crothian

When I add things to the review site they aren't showing up


----------



## deltadave

*subscriptions page down?*

http://www.enworld.org/subscriptions.php?  gives the following error:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/subscriptions.php on line 29


I'd like to renew my CSA, but can't get to the subscriptions page.


----------



## billd91

*Poll on News page stuck*

The poll reported out on the News page of ENWorld has been stuck on the same poll for me for several weeks now. It used to change with new polls that cropped up. It's now the warlord name poll and only the warlord name poll.


----------



## Brain

*subscription bug*

When I click on My Account > Subscriptions it sends me to http://www.enworld.org/subscription.php? like usual, but I get just these error messages:

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## stonegod

*Cannot Add New Subscriptions*

Not the same as not accessing subscriptions. When trying to subscribe to a thread via http://www.enworld.org/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=181500, the error is:

Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58

Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## stonegod

stonegod said:
			
		

> Not the same as not accessing subscriptions. When trying to subscribe to a thread via http://www.enworld.org/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=181500, the error is:
> 
> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58



Adding a subscription via the section at the end of a new/edited post still works, FYI. Just subscribing via the "Thread Tools" menu fails.


----------



## DonTadow

I get an error everytime i try to see my subscribed threads.


----------



## Magus Coeruleus

I also cannot view/modify any subscriptions.  This has been for several months but I've been too lazy to say anything before and find where to do so.  Now I want to unsubscribe from some things and am annoyed enough to be motivated  Error is always something like:



> Warning: require_once(DIR/includes/functions_user.php) [function.require-once]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /subscription.php on line 58
> 
> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require]: Failed opening required 'DIR/includes/functions_user.php' (include_path='.:/usr/local/lib/php') in /http/subscription.php on line 58


----------



## Derro

I can't access the vB tutorial through the Posting Rules link or the FAQ search.

Any link I've hit results in:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37


----------



## Mercurius

I can't seem to search any forum or access "my account" page.


----------



## Morrus

Who else thinks this thread would be shorter if we just had a "Master What's Working List"


----------



## zelator

Morrus said:
			
		

> Who else thinks this thread would be shorter if we just had a "Master What's Working List"




I'm assuming that means that there is no fixing my (Mercurius) problem, so I registered under a different name.

(Although I still can't search for threads or posts I've written).


----------



## Morrus

zelator said:
			
		

> I'm assuming that means that there is no fixing my (Mercurius) problem, so I registered under a different name.
> 
> (Although I still can't search for threads or posts I've written).




That one, at least, is not a bug.  The search feature is only accessible by those with community supporter accounts*.

*Which also don't work.


----------



## Michael Morris

PAMWF, the underlying framework I intend to use on ENWorld, is nearing completion. I've worked on this through the weekend and about 12 -14 hours each workday for awhile now. It will be done. Please, please be patient all. Trust me, no one wants to see the new site done more than me.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> PAMWF, the underlying framework I intend to use on ENWorld, is nearing completion. I've worked on this through the weekend and about 12 -14 hours each workday for awhile now. It will be done. Please, please be patient all. Trust me, no one wants to see the new site done more than me.



 Awww, come on.  You'll miss it when its all done.  What else will you do with your time?  Sleep?  Get to know your family and friends again?  Where is the challenge in that?

Thanks for all your work on this.  I know I'm anxious to see it done, but I'll be patient as you request.


----------



## pukunui

Never mind. It's all been fixed now.


----------



## Aloki

I can't get to the D&D links, says I don't have permission


----------



## Lanefan

This may or may not be just a temporary burp, but this evening (Feb. 5, late night Pacific Time) the forum software isn't updating very well as to what I have and have not read...for example, if I open a previously-unread thread and read all of it, "go to first unread" takes me right back to the first post in it.

Lanefan


----------



## freebfrost

When I try to access my buddy list, I get the following error:

_Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37_


----------



## Michael Morris

I'll correct that tonight.


----------



## sniffles

I know this one's been mentioned elsewhere in Meta, but I thought I'd throw it in here:

When attempting to edit a very long post, I get this message:
*The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:  
1. Please complete both the subject and message fields. Press the back button, correct the problem and try again.
2. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.*

I've been able to edit the same post in the past with no trouble. This error has only been occurring in the past few months. 

Also, this may be a browser issue rather than a bug, but when I'm using FireFox as my browser and I add italics/bolding/underlining to a piece of text, after I highlight the text and click on the icon in the toolbar, the Submit Reply window always jumps me back up to the first line of text in my post. I always end up typing in the code for italics/bold myself because I'm tired of having to scroll back down to where I was typing.


----------



## jmucchiello

Articles and Interviews bombs out with a missing function error. http://www.enworld.org/article.php

I really miss those pages.


----------



## Vayden

freebfrost said:
			
		

> When I try to access my buddy list, I get the following error:
> 
> _Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37_




I'm getting a similar error when I try to pull up my buddy list: 

Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37


----------



## risner

*Can't activate if mail server uses greylisting*

If you have a mail server that supports grey listing (rejecting 1st appearance emails with 450 code which means temporary failure i.e. disk full), then you can't join enworld.

The site doesn't drop the message in a sendmail or postfix queue, it appears to use outbound mail MTA that doesn't save failed messages for later.

This means the message comes into the mail server and the server rejects it:
451 4.7.1 Please try again later. Session Greylisted

Since all messages starting with 4xx mean "hey I can't take this now, but I can later" all mail servers will retain the message for 4 days and keep trying every 15 minutes.

I spent a week looking for a way to resend the activation.  I had given up, then I noticed a 6 point font in the middle saying I was a registered user and click her to resend the activation codes.

These codes need to be prominent and/or inside the control panel, since I never saw it until after this post and I looked for days inside the control panel (or on the page saying you need to register to see this or that.)


----------



## Bugaboo

Huhn.
This thread had absolutely nothing to do with me. Very misleading header.


----------



## DaveyJones

4ed Forum labelled with a D&ampD 4ed

i guess it didn't like the font.


----------



## Lanefan

Noticed a lot of lag only while typing posts over the last day or two.  Everything else is running at normal speed.

Lanefan


----------



## Nikosandros

Vayden said:
			
		

> I'm getting a similar error when I try to pull up my buddy list:
> 
> Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37



I get the same when I try to access the extra smilies.


----------



## Patlin

Emails with activation codes are not making it to at least some acounts.  The message

"Welcome to EN World! You have registered a new account, but you still need to verify your email address. Please check your email for details on how to do this, or click here to be sent a new verification email. If you did not receive the email then it's possible it was blocked by your email client. In this case you can either disable your blocker software or enter a new email address in your profile"

appears, but the "click here" link doesn't cause an e-mail to appear and the "your profile" link produces a message "You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page."

(Comcast.net is the e-mail domain not receiving the message in my case.)


----------



## nerdronomicon

found this link in FAQ
http://www.enworld.org/misc.php?do=bbcode 

it produces this error:
Fatal error: Call to undefined function can_administer() in /http/misc.php on line 37


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Responding to the lead article also generates a fatal error.


----------



## Nareau

The quick reply box isn't locked by default.  Clicking the Quick Reply button doesn't clear out the text from the quick reply box.  The formatting buttons in the quick reply box aren't clickable.  Clicking "Go Advanced" under the quick reply box generates an error.  All this in FF3.

When you click "post reply", the formatting buttons for the post don't work.

The 404 page contains errors:
We're sorry but the page you requested could not be found. Rumor has it that gnomes, disgruntled that they *<<MISSING WORD:  "were">>* [-]exculded[/-] *excluded* from 4th edition, [-]where[/-] *were* responsible, but if you typed the URL in manually then the more likely cause is you [-]mispelled[/-] *misspelled* the URL. Check your spelling and keep in mind that URL's on the ENWorld server are case sensitive.

If you followed an external link notify the webmaster of the referring site. If you followed an internal link give the staff a few weeks, we just recently moved and a lot of files and URL's are misplaced or simply not available anymore.


----------



## Michael Morris

Quick reply is ajax dependent to some degree. I think I've got it fixed now though.


----------



## mach1.9pants

ENW1 had a 'tab icon' for want of a technical term (hey I may fix PCs, set up networks and overclock the living crap out of my rig but I know zip about web design!) ENW2 doesn't seem to have one. Or at least FF3 doesn't pick it up.
By this I mean the little icon beside the address in the address bar and next to the page name on the tabs. It effects me as I have all my often used websites in my bookmarks toolbar showing nothing but the icon (i.e. the name is deleted) so I can fit them all in.
I hope that makes sense!

Edit: Also no 'tab icon' in IE7.

EDIT TWO: FIXED


----------



## hong

Style wart in IE6: some of the text in the drop-down menus at the top of each page is black-on-black, making it impossible to read.


----------



## dpmcalister

I need to left-right scroll at 1024x768 screen resolution in FF3


----------



## Plane Sailing

hong said:


> Style wart in IE6: some of the text in the drop-down menus at the top of each page is black-on-black, making it impossible to read.




This is also a problem in the "Thread tools/ Moderator tools"


----------



## Bront

hong said:


> Style wart in IE6: some of the text in the drop-down menus at the top of each page is black-on-black, making it impossible to read.




Same problem in IE7 and Firefox.


----------



## Plane Sailing

mach1.9pants said:


> ENW1 had a 'tab icon' for want of a technical term (hey I may fix PCs, set up networks and overclock the living crap out of my rig but I know zip about web design!) ENW2 doesn't seem to have one. Or at least FF3 doesn't pick it up.
> By this I mean the little icon beside the address in the address bar and next to the page name on the tabs. It effects me as I have all my often used websites in my bookmarks toolbar showing nothing but the icon (i.e. the name is deleted) so I can fit them all in.
> I hope that makes sense!
> 
> Edit: Also no 'tab icon' in IE7.




It sounds like you are talking about the tiny icon which gets placed in browser tabs, in bookmarks and such like.

That would be supplied by a favicon.ico file, which needs to be placed in the root of the site. We apparently don't currently have one installed.

Cheers


----------



## dpmcalister

The link for thread subscriptions gets a 404 message. The one for this thread, for example, pointed to http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=205701&goto=newpost

Also, the from name for the email says "- Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site" and doesn't mention EN World


----------



## Asmor

Email links for blog entry subscriptions are wrong. Example:



> Dear Asmor,
> 
> arscott has just replied to a blog entry you have subscribed to entitled - MicroDie, the tiny, unobtrusive dice roller - in the Asmor blog of ENWorld - Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site.
> 
> This entry is located at:
> http://www.enworld.org/blog.php?blogid=17&goto=newpost




Link should be http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?blogid=17&goto=newpost


----------



## WhatGravitas

Asmor said:


> Link should be http://www.enworld.org/forum/blog.php?blogid=17&goto=newpost



Yeah, the addition of /forum/ in the url has also screwed up about all bookmarks and links in signatures.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Zurai

I periodically and randomly get a "Closed for maintenance" notice in the main forum index. No matter how much I reload or force-reload the page, it won't go away; however, if I go straight to a bookmarked thread and then click the "ENWorld - Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site" link at the top of the screen, it brings up the forum index with no trouble.


EDIT: Nevermind, I think this is just the result of a bad bookmark (enworld.org/forums/index.php rather than /forum/index.php)


----------



## Knightfall

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, the addition of /forum/ in the url has also screwed up about all bookmarks and links in signatures.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Yes, all the links in my signature no long work as well as other links I've embedded into certain threads for the purprose of indexing other threads.


----------



## jdrakeh

Probably not bugs, just stuff that didn't get re-enabled yet: 


Forum skins appear to be disabled. 


I can see everybody on my ignore list (i.e., their posts are still blocked, I simply get a "X is on your ignore list" message, whereas not even that much appeared on my screen before).


----------



## Knightfall

Note that I fixed the links in my signature by adding "forum/" into them. I'm thinking that everyone might have to do this for all older linked threads.

I know that's a lot of threads to go back through for everyone but there might not be any choice. Sort of like when the old cyberstreet links no longer worked.


----------



## Kwalish Kid

Lord Tirian said:


> Yeah, the addition of /forum/ in the url has also screwed up about all bookmarks and links in signatures.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



Yeah, the Story Hour Index is now almost completely gimped.


----------



## Morrus

Kwalish Kid said:


> Yeah, the Story Hour Index is now almost completely gimped.




Pasting it into Notepad and doing a very quick find/replace will fix it!

[Edit - ah, it's not just one post.  Ignore what I just said!]


----------



## JVisgaitis

*Advertsie with Us link broken...*

When I click on the advertise with us link, I get the following error:

Database Error  	Database error
The ENWorld - Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site database has encountered a problem.
Please try the following:

    * Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
    * Open the www.enworld.org home page, then try to open another page.
    * Click the Back button to try another link.

The www.enworld.org forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.

We apologise for any inconvenience.

I want to buy ad space, so get this fixed!


----------



## Morrus

JVisgaitis said:


> When I click on the advertise with us link, I get the following error:
> 
> Database Error  	Database error
> The ENWorld - Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site database has encountered a problem.
> Please try the following:
> 
> * Load the page again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> * Open the www.enworld.org home page, then try to open another page.
> * Click the Back button to try another link.
> 
> The www.enworld.org forum technical staff have been notified of the error, though you may contact them if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> 
> I want to buy ad space, so get this fixed!




Now that's a damn inconvenient bug!  Is it still doing it, because I just clicked on it and it worked?


----------



## JVisgaitis

I haven't got it to work yet. I tried from home on a Mac and here at work on a PC. I can't get it to come up.


----------



## smootrk

*Bug in page view/layout*

I get a little bit of graphical/text errors on the display of the front page.

I am using Firefox3, on Windows XP sp3, with 1024x768 (24bit color).  I will attach a screen capture so you can see.


----------



## WhatGravitas

Morrus said:


> Now that's a damn inconvenient bug!  Is it still doing it, because I just clicked on it and it worked?



Clicked on it... and got a database error as well.

Oh, and the dropdown of the search menu uses black text on black ground.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## B4cchus

*some bugs on the main page*

Hi!

Just to let you know: I also get the text that runs out of the borders on the main page as shown in the screenprint above.
Also, I get a popup window with a 404 message.

Edit: I can't reproduce the popup, maybe someone else notices it. I deleted my enworld cookie but this didn't seem to recreate the popup.


----------



## Aus_Snow

Must be something wrong with showing backslashes  <- I typed one just here, f'rex.  I first noticed when the smiley that is a colon followed by a backslash showed up as just the colon.

I'm also getting the text running over problem as shown in someone else's post, above.


----------



## chriton227

On the subscribed threads page, I'm getting distorted icons (see the attached screenshot).

IE 6.0 SP2 on Win XP Pro


----------



## Michael Morris

chriton227 said:


> On the subscribed threads page, I'm getting distorted icons (see the attached screenshot).
> 
> IE 6.0 SP2 on Win XP Pro



They're incompletely loaded (IE does that for some reason) - hit refresh.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Edit Options --> Thread Display Options --> Positbit Style

The postbit style 'VB3 Style - User information on top' isn't working.


----------



## The_Warlock

*Another data point for Text Overflow on News*

I'm using Opera 9.5 on Win XP SP 2, and I do have custom minimum font sizes since othewise on the widescreen monitor I'd be going blind. That said, I don't see any text overflow or size issues anywhere else on the site, which is rocking, otherwise.


----------



## TheGogmagog

*4e rules Archive*

The D&D 4th Edition Rules archive (near the top) seems to be down.   Same for Unofficial Dungeons & Dragons 4th Edition Info Page.
All the others (that I tried) work fine.
I don't know if that means there is no archive, or if It's just moved/misplaced.


----------



## Michael Morris

The_Warlock said:


> I'm using Opera 9.5 on Win XP SP 2, and I do have custom minimum font sizes since othewise on the widescreen monitor I'd be going blind. That said, I don't see any text overflow or size issues anywhere else on the site, which is rocking, otherwise.



CTRL + Mouse Wheel. Adjust your font sizes down. There's little I can do about local settings and overrides.


----------



## drothgery

Knightfall1972 said:


> Note that I fixed the links in my signature by adding "forum/" into them. I'm thinking that everyone might have to do this for all older linked threads.
> 
> I know that's a lot of threads to go back through for everyone but there might not be any choice. Sort of like when the old cyberstreet links no longer worked.




If you used the [ post ] and/or [ thread ] tags to link things up by post/thread #, rather than an absolute link via the [ url ] tag, they work without updating.

Also, not a bug exactly, but why isn't there a login form, button, or link from the enworld.com home page?


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

I got a 404 error popup upon visiting the front page for the first time since the upgrade...  running IE7.


----------



## Slife

Text overflow on main page - The "EN World 2 Has Arrived"  box is sized to fit the picture, rather than the text.  The other boxes are sized that way too, but that one is most noticeable.

Currently using Firefox 3.0, no special font size configurations, on XP professional.



Also, could you make the forum's pages a tiny bit narrower... it's incredibly irritating to have a horizontal scroll bar for no good reason.  It might be the link bar at the top that's doing it, but...


----------



## dpmcalister

Slife said:


> Also, could you make the forum's pages a tiny bit narrower... it's incredibly irritating to have a horizontal scroll bar for no good reason.  It might be the link bar at the top that's doing it, but...




I've pointed this out twice now (once when it was in beta) and nothing's happened. I wouldn't hold your breath


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots

Slife said:


> Text overflow on main page - The "EN World 2 Has Arrived"  box is sized to fit the picture, rather than the text.  The other boxes are sized that way too, but that one is most noticeable.
> 
> Currently using Firefox 3.0, no special font size configurations, on XP professional.



I'm getting this same error on Firefox 2, with the added wrinkle that the links to read the rest of the article are unclickable as a result, and there doesn't appear to be an alternate route to get to them other than the RSS feed.


----------



## Michael Morris

mach1.9pants said:


> ENW1 had a 'tab icon' for want of a technical term (hey I may fix PCs, set up networks and overclock the living crap out of my rig but I know zip about web design!) ENW2 doesn't seem to have one. Or at least FF3 doesn't pick it up.




I'll cook one up shortly.



hong said:


> Style wart in IE6: some of the text in the drop-down menus at the top of each page is black-on-black, making it impossible to read.




Fixed.



dpmcalister said:


> I need to left-right scroll at 1024x768 screen resolution in FF3




I can't replicate this by setting my browser to 1024x768 mode. I can get it down to 1000 pixels before left-right scrolling occurs.



dpmcalister said:


> The link for thread subscriptions gets a 404 message. The one for this thread, for example, pointed to http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=205701&goto=newpost
> 
> Also, the from name for the email says "- Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site" and doesn't mention EN World




This should be corrected now. Earlier I had forgot to tell vbulletin where it was now.



Zurai said:


> I periodically and randomly get a "Closed for maintenance" notice in the main forum index. No matter how much I reload or force-reload the page, it won't go away; however, if I go straight to a bookmarked thread and then click the "ENWorld - Morrus' 4th Edition D&D / d20 News and Reviews Site" link at the top of the screen, it brings up the forum index with no trouble.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I think this is just the result of a bad bookmark (enworld.org/forums/index.php rather than /forum/index.php)




All the same enworld.org should 301 redirect to www.enworld.org. I'll check the httpd.conf.



The_Warlock said:


> I'm using Opera 9.5 on Win XP SP 2, and I do have custom minimum font sizes ...




Not my problem. If you use local settings to override the settings I provide I cannot undo them for you. This is like buying a car, changing the interior color at a customization shop, then complaining about the color to the manufacturer. 



Kid Charlemagne said:


> I got a 404 error popup upon visiting the front page for the first time since the upgrade...  running IE7.




http://www.enworld.org/forums.php doesn't exist anymore, so that 404 isn't a mistake. I have a bookmark pointing to it too that I needed to change.



Slife said:


> Text overflow on main page - The "EN World 2 Has Arrived"  box is sized to fit the picture, rather than the text.  The other boxes are sized that way too, but that one is most noticeable.
> 
> Also, could you make the forum's pages a tiny bit narrower... it's incredibly irritating to have a horizontal scroll bar for no good reason.  It might be the link bar at the top that's doing it, but...




The pages are designed for a minimum horizontal resolution of 1000 px. There will be other skins designed for other resolutions later on.



dpmcalister said:


> I've pointed this out twice now (once when it was in beta) and nothing's happened. I wouldn't hold your breath




There are 3000 users and one tech admin. Be patient, or at least quiet, cause the last thing I need right now is snipes at my nerves. I'm between jobs and I'm using time I honestly desperately should be using looking for a job to do this work, so cut the attitude.



Whizbang Dustyboots said:


> I'm getting this same error on Firefox 2, with the added wrinkle that the links to read the rest of the article are unclickable as a result, and there doesn't appear to be an alternate route to get to them other than the RSS feed.




There shouldn't be an rss feed for the articles - I haven't written an rss feed bot for them. Hmm.. Perhaps vbulletin is pitching in it's rss feed since it is providing the header.


----------



## talinthas

There seems to be a problem with the front page of the site.  All of the text is overflowing the boxes.

And for some reason, I can't find the news and updates and such.  And the recent forum links seem to be missing as well.  I hope you can soon restore this very important functionality.  Being able to get all of the news at a glance was by far and away the most important and, quite frankly, fantastic part of this site, and I hope to see it return.


----------



## Michael Morris

I've set the favicon.ico file, but it doesn't seem to want to take.

There, got it, at least in Firefox 3.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Also noticing the text overflow issue on the main page.  I'm running Safari v3.1.1 on a Mac at 1024 x 768 resolution.  What was odd was that I did not notice that problem this morning when I checked out the site, but it was obvious this evening (maybe I was still asleep this morning and missed it).

Left/right scroll issue is there, but I don't care since it doesn't cut off any text.


----------



## The_Warlock

Michael Morris said:


> CTRL + Mouse Wheel. Adjust your font sizes down. There's little I can do about local settings and overrides.




I was just hoping for a miracle. Thanks though, and once again, place is looking great.


----------



## Bront

Michael Morris said:


> CTRL + Mouse Wheel. Adjust your font sizes down. There's little I can do about local settings and overrides.




That's the defualt text size, everyone will have that problem by default.

I'm also regularly getting a double post warning.


----------



## mach1.9pants

Michael Morris said:


> I've set the favicon.ico file, but it doesn't seem to want to take.
> 
> There, got it, at least in Firefox 3.



Working sweet now, like the new ICON...awesome


----------



## Agamon

These splashy CS and Mod graphics are nice, but they don't play nice with the avatars....


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm resizing the ones outsize the range - your browser may have cached old copies that are to large but all avatars should be 64x64 now.


----------



## B4cchus

*reply/edit post: black on black*

Hi,
I'm typing this message in a black font on a black background.
I'm using firefox 2 on a windows xp sp 2 machine.
I don't get this when using quick reply but I do get it when adding a reply or editing a post.


----------



## Michael Morris

Firefox 2 is deprecated. Use Firefox 3.  With the lone exception of Internet Explorer 6 I do not support browsers once they are superceded by newer versions. I have too many browsers to check against as is - sorry.


----------



## Thanee

You likely see that yourself, but just in case... the area containing the user information left of every post is not wide enough to support the fancy EN-avatars, which results in some areas being wider and some being narrower, which does not look good.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## dpmcalister

Michael Morris said:


> There are 3000 users and one tech admin. Be patient, or at least quiet, cause the last thing I need right now is snipes at my nerves. I'm between jobs and I'm using time I honestly desperately should be using looking for a job to do this work, so cut the attitude.



Patient? Man, I first reported it back on the 20th of March (here) - if 3 months isn't patient I don't know what is. If you can't hack the comments, don't ask for them.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

Quick Reply isn't working for me, nor is the smilies table in the "Reply to Thread" window.  IE7, but those features were working last night.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone

And when I tried to edit the post above to say that "New Reply" was working, I couldn't save the edit window that opened.  Or cancel.  Or Go Advanced.  I had to back out and create a new reply.


----------



## Greylock

Whenever I back out of a thread, I end up at the top of the forum. When I back out of a sub-forum, I end up at the top of the main forum. Rather annoying, having to scroll all the danged time. At other forums, this is a setting on the users end, but I don't see such a setting in my profile. Am I dumb and it's there, or is this a feature?


----------



## Darkness

Signatures are being displayed in every post. (Even though 'Show User Signatures More Than Once per Page' isn't turned on.) I'm using Firefox 3, if it matters.


----------



## Xath

*Bugs (I'm using IE7)*

Quick Reply doesn't work.

The Tools above the new reply box (bold, italics, left indent, hyperlink, etc) don't work.  However, manually typing the code into the box still works.


----------



## Michael Morris

dpmcalister said:


> Patient? Man, I first reported it back on the 20th of March (here) - if 3 months isn't patient I don't know what is. If you can't hack the comments, don't ask for them.



Goodbye. (I have an ignore list too, and behavior such as that guarantees any and all of your concerns will be ignored).


----------



## Slife

Michael Morris said:


> The pages are designed for a minimum horizontal resolution of 1000 px. There will be other skins designed for other resolutions later on.




Odd that I'm getting this when my browser is fullscreen at a resolution of 1024x768, then.  It's not like I can use anything higher on my laptop.



The badges are also a little too large... would it be too much to ask to make them only 150 px in width?  Even if I adblock them, they still appear to stretch threads...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Xath said:


> Quick Reply doesn't work.
> 
> The Tools above the new reply box (bold, italics, left indent, hyperlink, etc) don't work.  However, manually typing the code into the box still works.




I'm having the same problems.  I don't think (but am not sure) that this was happening when I was surfing yesterday.


----------



## WhatGravitas

dpmcalister said:


> Patient? Man, I first reported it back on the 20th of March (here) - if 3 months isn't patient I don't know what is. If you can't hack the comments, don't ask for them.



To expand on Michael's somewhat snarky response: He didn't work on it, because he was working on ENWorld 2 (the current boards) and tried to get it to work - i.e. getting the new boards running had a higher priority than fixing a board that's going to be canned within two or three months (barring crashes and other problems that are more than mere inconveniences).

The new bug list is directly aimed at the new version of the boards which is running since a bit more than 24 hours. So it wasn't dragging a problem along for months but re-working almost everything - just without immediate effect.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Korgoth

Michael Morris said:


> Firefox 2 is deprecated. Use Firefox 3. With the lone exception of Internet Explorer 6 I do not support browsers once they are superceded by newer versions. I have too many browsers to check against as is - sorry.




I have the same black on black problem, but I did not have it yesterday.  Strange!


----------



## Fifth Element

Michael Morris said:


> Firefox 2 is deprecated. Use Firefox 3.  With the lone exception of Internet Explorer 6 I do not support browsers once they are superceded by newer versions. I have too many browsers to check against as is - sorry.



I'm on Firefox 3 now and I still have the same problem - the default text colour when I reply is black on a black background. I have to change it manually every time.


----------



## Korgoth

Fifth Element said:


> I'm on Firefox 3 now and I still have the same problem - the default text colour when I reply is black on a black background. I have to change it manually every time.




Me too. I just upgraded from ancient Mozilla to Firefox 3 (which was a good idea anyway) but I still have the black on black problem.


----------



## Knightfall

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> And when I tried to edit the post above to say that "New Reply" was working, I couldn't save the edit window that opened.  Or cancel.  Or Go Advanced.  I had to back out and create a new reply.



I've also had trouble editing a thread. It would let me go into the quick editor, but it wouldn't let me Go Advanced or actually save or cancel out of the thread.

It's strange because it was working initially.

KF72

*EDIT: Woohoo! I can edit again. Great work Michael! You rock!*


----------



## B4cchus

Michael Morris said:


> Firefox 2 is deprecated. Use Firefox 3.  With the lone exception of Internet Explorer 6 I do not support browsers once they are superceded by newer versions. I have too many browsers to check against as is - sorry.



I updated to firefox 3 but still have the black text on black background.


----------



## Knightfall

I forgot to mention that I'm using IE 7 and I couldn't edit my last post.

Also, for threads that have a rating, the stars graphic doesn't display properly. I don't know if that is only a IE 7 thing or if you simply haven't had a chance to install everything for that feature. it's not a huge thing but I figured I'd mention it.

Also, I just tried to click on the new smiles, and it doesn't seem to work. I couldn't open the [More] link either. The coding buttons don't work for me either; although, I can enter in codes _manually_.


----------



## Knightfall

BTW...

A couple of the new prefixes created for the General Forum aren't displaying properly for me. The "1E/2E/OD&D" prefix comes up 1E/2E/OD&D and the "D & D" prefix comes up D & D.


----------



## Hypersmurf

I'm having the same issue with Editing - there's a javascript error alert at the bottom of the screen, and none of the buttons do anything.

Also, the "Fork to New Thread" control is a Button input, while Quote, Multiquote, Edit, etc are all images - it's a cosmetic thing, but it lacks consistency.

-Hyp.


----------



## jeffh

Xath said:


> Quick Reply doesn't work.
> 
> The Tools above the new reply box (bold, italics, left indent, hyperlink, etc) don't work.  However, manually typing the code into the box still works.




Several of those buttons have _never_ worked, at least not properly (e.g. the ones for creating lists). However, while typing the previous sentence, the italics button worked fine for me.

EDIT: For what it's worth, editing this post is working fine and I am having no black on black problem (in Firefox 2, on a friend's older computer where, even ignoring the fact that it doesn't belong to me, I would be reluctant to upgrade).

However, I am having one cosmetic issue - on the front page, the text of some of the news items, including the large one at the top of the page, is too big for the box meant to contain it. As a result, the "Read More" and "View Comments" links for the top story overlap the headline for the story about the PH2, creating an ugly mess.


----------



## Nellisir

I'm getting black on black also.  IE7.


----------



## jdrakeh

In IE 7, when I attempt to edit my forum posts, I have to click on the edit button twice in order to access an edit screen that recognizes user input. . . but this doesn't consistently work, as I've discovered. Sometimes the forums allows me to submit the edited content and show me the subsequent edited post, but don't retain the editing changes after I click to another thread and then return to the thread in which the edited post appeared (i.e., the post appears as it originally did; the edits appear to have reverted).


----------



## Darrin Drader

Korgoth said:


> Me too. I just upgraded from ancient Mozilla to Firefox 3 (which was a good idea anyway) but I still have the black on black problem.





Ditto. I can't see what I'm typing and I'm using Firefox 3.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg

Kid Charlemagne said:


> I'm having the same problems.  I don't think (but am not sure) that this was happening when I was surfing yesterday.



Quick reply is working for me.  It has each time I've been here since EN2 launched.


----------



## JVisgaitis

Just wanted to mention again about the Advertise with Us link not working in case it got lost in the shuffle. I can imagine there is a ton of stuff that needs to be fixed, but I figure that should be a priority since its bringing revenue into the site. Plus, I want to purchase some add space! 

One other thing I noticed is I have a broken image in the list of icons right next to the php icon. This is the path to that file: http://www.enworld.org/images/divider.jpg

Keep up the good work Michael and don't get disheartened. A lot of people understand how crazy this is to manage and appreciate what you are doing!


----------



## dpmcalister

Michael Morris said:


> Goodbye. (I have an ignore list too, and behavior such as that guarantees any and all of your concerns will be ignored).



You won't see this, but I'll say it anyway - that's just childish!



Lord Tirian said:


> To expand on Michael's somewhat snarky response: He didn't work on it, because he was working on ENWorld 2 (the current boards) and tried to get it to work - i.e. getting the new boards running had a higher priority than fixing a board that's going to be canned within two or three months (barring crashes and other problems that are more than mere inconveniences).



Read my original post... it was in the thread about the ENWorld 2 Beta! So I wasn't asking for a fix for the old software, but the new software that was, at that time in Beta.



Lord Tirian said:


> The new bug list is directly aimed at the new version of the boards which is running since a bit more than 24 hours. So it wasn't dragging a problem along for months but re-working almost everything - just without immediate effect.
> 
> Cheers, LT.



I know, and I gave him a bug. The fact that he chooses to ignore it and then throw his teddies out of the coat speaks wonders.


----------



## Michael Morris

I'm closing this thread in favor of a more organized one - but I am bookmarking it and going over it.


----------



## Michael Morris

dpmcalister said:


> You won't see this, but I'll say it anyway - that's just childish!
> 
> 
> Read my original post... it was in the thread about the ENWorld 2 Beta! So I wasn't asking for a fix for the old software, but the new software that was, at that time in Beta.
> 
> 
> I know, and I gave him a bug. The fact that he chooses to ignore it and then throw his teddies out of the coat speaks wonders.




My responses to this are twofold. First, I apologize for my tone and behavior - it was unprofessional.

Second I have re-evaluated how bugs will be handled with the goal of making it easier for other staff volunteers to help me with resolving these issues and organizing how the bugs get submitted, handled and resolved.  A new thread, originally a copy of this one, has been created for that purpose.  This thread remains in it's original form since no user was warned that their posts could be edited in this thread.

This is no longer the primary bug report thread. If you report a thread here there is no guarantee I'll spot it and work with it.


----------



## dpmcalister

Michael Morris said:


> My responses to this are twofold. First, I apologize for my tone and behavior - it was unprofessional.



Apology accepted and, in return, I also apologize if I antagonised you in any way. As someone who has redesigned websites in the past I can understand your frustrations.


----------

